# Dry Dog Food For Doberman Puppy



## olley69 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi All, 
First time on a forum so please bear with me! Please could anyone help on what dry food is best to give my new Doberman Puppy. I understand that we will have to go with what the breeder is feeding her and wean her off but its a minefield out there. So many choices, such a variety in price. I would like to give her the best I possibly can. Picking her up in a couple of weeks time so just getting ready!! 
Thanks All


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

What is the pup currently on? and are you set on dry?
DT


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

What is your budget?

What is the breeder feeding?


----------



## olley69 (Jan 13, 2011)

She's currently on pedigree dry food (just in last few days). I am open to options, ideas but don't want her to stay on this. Forgot to say that I would probably go to £35.00 ish a 15kg bag or a little more if given a reccomendation


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

olley69 said:


> She's currently on pedigree dry food (just in last few days). I am open to options, ideas but don't want her to stay on this.


What budget do you have? Dry dog food ranger from everything to £13 to £80 a sack. And it's not a case of the more you pay the better the food.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

Have a look at Arden Grange, they do a specific large breed puppy food. I used this with both my dogs, and found it excellent. If you shop around online you can usually find it at a decent price. 

Other foods to consider are Fish4Dogs, Skinners, Burns, James Wellbeloved.

The main thing to look for is a good meat content and for it to be the first ingredient. Avoid too many cereals and derivatives of meat.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

For £35 you are into the better quality dry foods!

As ducky says AG is pretty good.
Personally I do like to feed a good quality wet - like nature diet!

The food the breeder is currently giving is what many of us to consider low quality - but make any change gradual 

All the best
And let usknow how you go on and put some pictures up when you can

Welcome by the way
DT


----------



## olley69 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Everyone you have been really helpful. I will post some pictures of my new little girl when she arrives to her new home!! Thanks for the welcome


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

olley69 said:


> Thanks Everyone you have been really helpful. I will post some pictures of my new little girl when she arrives to her new home!! Thanks for the welcome


Thought I'd link you to a few good foods, various budgets. All of them decent.

Arden Grange Puppy and Junior Large Breed Chicken - £21.74

Finest Fish4Puppies Large-Bite Complete

Orijen Puppy Large | Orijen Pet Foods .co.uk

Acana Dry Dog Food: Great Selection at zooplus!

Dry Dog Food | Pets at Home

Natural Dog Food, convenient puppy nutrition

Ingredients wise, Orijen is the best kibble on the market. But it's all about what suits your dog.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Barking Heads is good, I'm told.

I use Orijen for my grown up dog, raw for the babies. 

You can spend hours staring at ingredients, but all brands will give you a breakdown if you google the dog food reviews. You want as little cereal as possible (Orijen/Acana have none) and quite high protein. Rice is OK (Skinners Duck and Rice has good reviews from people I know).

As someone else said, are you fixed on dry? If so, why?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

Back to the orijen!

I know that this has a fabulous name! and have considered it long and hard myself, but sometimes I do worry about the amount of protein especially for a large breed pup! (albeit a good quality protein) Does anyone know how the puupy (assume they do one) compares? Just out of interest like!

And just out of interest! for those tht say it is grain free! sure our google queen checked this out last year and that there was actually a trace of grain in there! alfafa is I recall right! Not that that would be a problem - just wanted to check if I were imagaining things and that the old brain matter aint quite curled up and died yet!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Alfafa? Sundried, dontchaknow?! No wonder it's so flaming expensive.  I know it's given to horses as a good thing. Interesting, as the packaging says 70% protein, 30% fruit/veg, 0% grain. Surely alfafa is a grain?

I read various debates re high protein and puppies with interest as I went raw with my creatures. I figure in nature, they would eat mostly protein (I might be wrong and I don't want a row!) Some people have told me that high protein is not harmful to pups. I did use the puppy version for a while before going raw: think it's around 40%, but I might be remembering wrongly. They eat anything so were happy on it. I reckon they'd eat mud if I stuck it in their bowl!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

cinammontoast said:


> Alfafa? Sundried, dontchaknow?! No wonder it's so flaming expensive.  I know it's given to horses as a good thing. Interesting, as the packaging says 70% protein, 30% fruit/veg, 0% grain. Surely alfafa is a grain?
> 
> I read various debates re high protein and puppies with interest as I went raw with my creatures. I figure in nature, they would eat mostly protein (I might be wrong and I don't want a row!) Some people have told me that high protein is not harmful to pups. I did use the puppy version for a while before going raw. They eat anything so were happy on it. I reckon they'd eat mud if I stuck it in their bowl!


I don't think its a row!: I call it a debate
But I honestly cannot with true conviction comment on the protien and any effect on the growth rate of puppies! I have read so so much and end up confused! But something in the back of my mind sort of make me compare then to plants if you know what I mean! you force the growth and their main stems can end up weak!

And in favour of origen! am told that the quality of the protien is supurb
DT


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> And in favour of origen! am told that the quality of the protien is supurb
> DT


I hope I'm not forcing growth as they currently get more than 70% protein! I researched Orijen and felt it was the best dry food and now that big dog is refusing raw, hopefully he's getting the next best thing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

cinammontoast said:


> I hope I'm not forcing growth as they currently get more than 70% protein! I researched Orijen and felt it was the best dry food and now that big dog is refusing raw, hopefully he's getting the next best thing.


I was refering to puppies and them growing! And my eldest dog refuses raw also, how old is your dogs by the way.

And out of interet do your dogs work? I assume they are very active.

I have some Origen coming as it happens and some Acana, may try the eldest on it. he is rather fussy that one!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I was refering to puppies and them growing! And my eldest dog refuses raw also, how old is your dogs by the way.
> 
> And out of interet do your dogs work? I assume they are very active.
> 
> I have some Origen coming as it happens and some Acana, may try the eldest on it. he is rather fussy that one!


Brig is 7, puppies are 7 months. Brig's the one on Orijen.

Brig doesn't work although he's from working parents. The boys are too little to work yet, obviously. They aren't working stock. One of them-Zak-may need a job: he is very active. His brother is happy to sleep a lot more.

They are all very active. Zak comes to the stables a lot (twice a day) where he can run freely and he also has the daily walk with the other two. Brig has a touch of arthritis so is limited but would run all day given a choice. The stables are handy for bunny/rat chasing etc but the horse isn't too keen on the boys running round him!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

cinammontoast said:


> Brig is 7, puppies are 7 months. Brig's the one on Orijen.
> 
> Brig doesn't work although he's from working parents. The boys are too little to work yet, obviously. They aren't working stock. One of them-Zak-may need a job: he is very active. His brother is happy to sleep a lot more.
> 
> They are all very active. Zak comes to the stables a lot (twice a day) where he can run freely and he also has the daily walk with the other two. Brig has a touch of arthritis so is limited but would run all day given a choice. The stables are handy for bunny/rat chasing etc but the horse isn't too keen on the boys running round him!


Well would guess Brig is fully grown  and he obviously enjoys it to turn his nose up at the raw in favour of it! My eldest is ten - as the age really when the book would say lower the protein but we havn't! That said he is in fine fettle and has always been a healthy dog. So as long as the liver keeps breaking down the protein guess we shall be OK.


----------



## olley69 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the links I think I have decided on the Wainwrights from Pets at Home as it seems reasonable and compared to many others on the market the ingredients seem a good % of meat. It is also easy for me to get as the store is not very far. I'll see how she responds to it. The others also seem very good too though. Taking back other Bad!! food I purchased from there the other day and the collar as I decided to get a softer nylon one to start with. The shop assissant will think I'm mad!! Must have been there about 5 times in the last two weeks. Over excited to be new puppy owner!!


----------



## olley69 (Jan 13, 2011)

How much do you think I will need to give her, I know its 3-4 times a day for meals will it state exact amounts on the pack, do I go by grams on cup fulls?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

cinammontoast said:


> Barking Heads is good, I'm told.
> 
> I use Orijen for my grown up dog, raw for the babies.
> 
> ...


I feed Kilo Barking Heads Puppy Days (he is a RR) and I am very pleased with how he is doing on it. I don't order it from the manufacturer's website as it can be much cheaper elsewhere but I pay around £37 per 12kg bag.

EDITED: Just noticed that you have made your decision!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

olley69 said:


> How much do you think I will need to give her, I know its 3-4 times a day for meals will it state exact amounts on the pack, do I go by grams on cup fulls?


Will be on the pack - I weigh out Kilo's food; if you are going to use cups it would be useful to find out the weight of food one of your cups hold.

I have also found that the amounts on the pack are just a guideline - at present Kilo is on more than the recommended amount but I am feeding by eye. With the weather cold and him being a very energetic puppy I would imagine he requires more than at another time of year. Plus he is growing like a weed.......


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm just in the process of switching to wainwrights with my little one (from Hills). So far it seems to be working really well for her.


----------



## olley69 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Dogless for advice I will weigh the food out that's seems to be the best option. Thanks McKenzie for your post too, it's good to hear someone else having a good result.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Is he your first Dobe?


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

See how he gets on with the Wainwrights but I've heard some reports that it's not great for some dogs. It's really a question of finding one that your dog likes and sticking with it.

Personally I recommend Arden Grange and Fish4Dogs. Orijen is good too (if a little pricey!) and we will be stocking that very shortly.

All the best to you and your new pup,

Neil.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

bigdogworld said:


> See how he gets on with the Wainwrights but I've heard some reports that it's not great for some dogs. It's really a question of finding one that your dog likes and sticking with it.
> 
> Personally I recommend Arden Grange and Fish4Dogs. Orijen is good too (if a little pricey!) and we will be stocking that very shortly.
> 
> ...


I really like the Acana - sorry to hijack, but have you any plans to stock that any time?


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

olley69 said:


> Thanks Dogless for advice I will weigh the food out that's seems to be the best option. Thanks McKenzie for your post too, it's good to hear someone else having a good result.


Beautiful pup. I love Dobes, my aunty always had them growing up, beautiful dogs.

My friend has just swapped her GSD from Arden Grange to wainwrighs (simply because she lives by a [email protected] so can get it easier than AG), and he's doing very well indeed.


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

henry said:


> I really like the Acana - sorry to hijack, but have you any plans to stock that any time?


Hi Henry,

Acana comes from the same suppliers as Orijen, so we should be able to stock that as well - please keep an eye on the website or sign up to our newsletter.

Hijack over 

Neil.


----------



## olley69 (Jan 13, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Is he your first Dobe?


Yes she is . Any advice/ guidance welcome if you have any. Been reading a couple of books and info on internet sites. Booked some puppy courses. Really looking forward to getting her.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

olley69 said:


> Yes she is . Any advice/ guidance welcome if you have any. Been reading a couple of books and info on internet sites. Booked some puppy courses. Really looking forward to getting her.


My advice would be
Give him lots of early socialisation to people, cars bikes, shopping trollies, horses, everything
Get him into a good class and prevent problems rather than try to correct them later
What might be cute at 8 weeks isn't going to be quite so cute in 12 months when he's 40kgs


----------

